# NCE Power Cabr - Alternate Power Supply?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The standard power supply that comes with the NCE Power Cab is rated at 13.5v and 2 amps.

I might like a little more speed, meaning more voltage. I have seen 15v dc 2.5 amp power supplies. The manual seems to state the Power Cab can handle up to 3 amps and 15 VDC.

Anyone ever use a non manufacturer supplied power supply with your DCC system?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

You want to get one of our DCC electronic gurus in on this
thread. I'm not sure where the processing starts but My
impression is that the controllers want a modified
AC power that would be different from that of a regular
transformer.

I'll also be interested in their thinking about
the increased track voltage and it's effect on
speed. Again, I've understood that the loco
speed is determined by the decoder settings that
increase or decrease the dc voltage to the motors.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

DavefromMD said:


> I might like a little more speed


Many (if not most) engines have a max speed greater then the prototype.

Why do you want more speed?

And even though that NCE unit specs up to 15 VDC on the input it doesn't necessarily mean that the output voltage will be greater - you would just have to try it and see.

If you are determined then find any good quality regulated DC supply within the limits of 15 VDC at 3 A.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I want more speed for my passenger train. My DCC equipped Bachmann freight locomotives top out at about 60MPH scale speed, which is more than enough. I usually run them at scale speed between 25 and 45. 

My Walthers F40PH that I added a Digitrax DH126D decoder to tops out at 55 scale MPH. On DC it topped out at 80+. Sometimes I like to run an "express" passenger train.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

DavefromMD said:


> My Walthers F40PH that I added a Digitrax DH126D decoder to tops out at 55 scale MPH.


Did you verify that the various speed related CVs were set as desired?

Did you verify that "Swtiching Speed" feature was turned off?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, all CVs are set appropriately. Max = 255, mid=128, start = 12, Switch speed off (CV 54 = 64).

Ran it on another layout at my LHS using both the same controller I have (NCE Power Cab), and a Digitrax Zephyr. Result was same. They thought the motor was maxing out and wasn't able to go any faster no matter if more voltage was applied.

This is the same one I talked about in another thread where the max speed was achieved at step 14 of 28. Steps 15 to 28 gave no speed increase.

As an experiment I set max = 150 and mid to 75. Now it did increase speed all the way up to step 28. So this seems to indicate there is some type of voltage restriction.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

How old is this engine?

I had a engine not too long ago that suddenly started running slow. It ran smoothly but the max speed was way down.

Turns out the motor had developed a shorted winding. Replaced the motor and all was back to normal.


----------

